# Morbid Jewelry



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

Put your spiders, flies, and eyes in this to make morbid jewelry.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oooooooooooo...I wanna put my pinkie finger in!


----------

